# What kind of camera do professional photographers use?



## Ashley_snap18 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm new and wasn't sure exactly what forum I should post this in. I've gone to school for photography and I have a Canon EOS Rebel T3i Digital SLR Camera and a 18-55mm lens. I am trying to launch my own photography business and need to upgrade my camera. I mostly do outdoor portraits of people. What kind of camera would I use for a professional business? I feel confident in my skills, but would like advice as to what kind of camera and lens professional photographers use. I'm thinking I want a Canon. Any suggestions/feedback would be very helpful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Overread (Jan 16, 2017)

What kind of camera do you require to achieve your end goal - that's the answer to the question.

A professional might use anything; there is no set standard. It could even be a point and shoot for some professionals all the way up to digital medium format cameras. 

It depends on:
1) Budget
2) What your end goals are - what kind of photography you are aiming to do.
3) What you need to achieve those ends - what kind of situations you're going to work in (studio work might mean far more investment in lights whilst if you're going into business doing sports events you'd invest far more into high end telephoto lenses etc...)


So really you need to sit down and work out what you're going into business to do (although I assume you've already got an idea of that); then see what your current gear produces and what weakneses and problems there are within that setup and thus what you want to and need to upgrade.



This, of course, goes along with all your other business setup costs and needs. Business licences, tax, insurance, any rental of site and business premises, advertising, marketing etc.... So your budget might well get eaten up more so with your costs of doing business and your setup (as well as money to cover you whilst you're starting up as you likely won't earn enough during that phase to cover your running costs) .


----------



## table1349 (Jan 16, 2017)

Theses.

And These.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 16, 2017)

I think they use a big camera, but I'm not sure.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2017)

They use a "professional" camera of course !!

I'm not a professional, but I use a Nikon D750 and Nikon D500.
As you move up in cameras, you'll gain improved AutoFocus & tracking Features, faster camera reaction, more little features here and there, improved durability, better in low light, longer batter life, easier compatibility with off camera lighting, etc etc etc.

But it all comes down to how the person using the camera uses it to get the end results the client expects.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Theses.
> 
> And These.


Not to mention these

and

these

and... everything in between.  A professional (someone who's getting paid for his work) uses the gear he/she needs to get the job done.  That might be a $40,000 Hasselblad rig, or it might be a $500 used Canon Rebel.  Generally speaking most professionals use mid-range or better (Nikon D810 & up/Canon 5D Mk.. and up) for their build quality and feature-set, but really it's all about getting the job done at the cheapest price.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a slight lust for the Pentax 645z.  Ya, I'm weird.


----------



## ClickAddict (Jan 16, 2017)

I find it a bit hard to believe that someone who "Went to school for photography" would be asking what kind of camera professionals use.  Add that to it being a user joined today.....


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, you'll have a hard time finding a professional photographer using a smartphone, a point and shoot, or an entry level DSLR, especially not as their main or only camera.

Smartphone as well as point and shoots in general both give rather poor control over photographic parameters as well as rather poor image quality. (At this point it should be pointed out that there are special point and shoots that are made for photographers, such as the Ricoh GR or Fuji X100. These cameras have a bright prime lens and a large sensor, thus image quality is no issue, and they have many controls just like higher level cameras. Thats why they are considered point and shoot for photographers.)

Entry level DSLRs are fine in most respects, but are slower and more problematic to operate than semiprofessional models, due to lack of control elements and due to some features missing. People who photograph daily and all day long tend to prefer at least semiprofessional cameras which have more control elements on the camera, allow to change photographic parameters quickly, and dont miss features.

So pros will rather take their pick from all other types of cameras without the aforementioned disadvantages, namely:

- rangefinder/Leica - These cameras focus on the quality of lenses. Since professionals know that lenses are the most important part of a camera, thats why Leica could survive so long despite being a rather small company and not that competitive in other respects, aside from their lenses. The specific advantage of the rangefinder style camera is that you can see the environment of your shot, i.e. you can for example wait for a person to walk into your shot before taking it. This advantage made the Leica M (and in the past also other rangefinders, and today also the X-Pro and X100 lines of Fuji cameras which however also offer autofocus) popular for street and reportage photography. The disadvantage however is that (true) rangefinders only work in a certain range of focal lenghts (about 28-75mm for Leica M) and down to about 80cm. The Fuji X cameras however also offer an EVF, which overcomes this problem. The newest Leica M also offer this feature, and historically there have been special separate viewfinders for wider angles.

- mirrorless/EVF - The newest shtrick. Some believe one day they'll replace DSLRs. They have no OVF however, so they need constant current (DSLRs have OVF and only need current for actually doing something) and quite a lot of that, too. Recently, with the X-T2, theres finally a mirrorless that seems to be truely able to compete with DSLRs in respect to autofocus performance, making the Fuji X-T2 the first general camera. Theres still a lot of glas Fuji is missing in their lineup to really compete with Canon and Nikon, though.

- DSLRs - Probably the biggest group, especially Nikon and Canon DSLRs. There is also Pentax. The most performant of all camera types, with excessive support and ability for any type of photography. Nikon and Canon also rule autofocus and telephoto lenses. They have the most impressive and most high quality lineup of lenses. Though it has to be said many of these lens choices are inferior or specialized and should be avoided in the first place.

- Digital medium format - Either mirrorless or DSLR; these cameras are super expensive, the most expensive are right now 35k$ - without lenses, which are also very pricey. These are the current pinacle of digital image quality, if you need that little extra, for corporate shots, fashion, landscape etc. Medium format rarely has zooms, and the prime lenses are rather dark too.

- Film cameras - from small to large format; the main problem is that film is expensive now, but some still prefer the colors from "real" film

Or by genre:

- Photo reporters will in general prefer DSLRs, especially semiprofessional and professional Canon and Nikon DSLRs. In fact both the Canon and Nikon most expensive DSLRs are optimized for this kind of photography. Thats because these cameras are tailored to get the shot at all cost, with insane reserves for low light, very robust build etc. Photo reporters are known for getting a trinity of lenses (such as 14-24,24-70,70-200 with f2.8) because they have to get the shot sometimes when they are basically confined to single spot. Photo reporters are also noteworthy for being the only type of pro photographers who keep the flash unit on the camera. Of course at the low end photo reporters might even use just point and shoots, but certainly not for sports/action. In the past, there has been also Leica M. Its still possible to use them, however skillfully operating a Leica M is nothing thats easy to learn.

- Wildlife shooters will use DSLRs of the full frame AND crop/APS-C variety, again from Canon and Nikon, as well as strong telephoto lenses. Thats because Wildlife shooters need the range and need the performance. Nobody else makes as good telephoto lenses as Canon and Nikon, so they are very dominant here, too.

- Landscape can be photographed with all kinds of cameras, especially also large format film. Landscape photographers dont really care about autofocus, will often use wide angle, will use their lenses only at f/8 or even more stopped down, will often use a tripod and apply filters. They might even still use large format film cameras or Tilt/Shift lenses.

- Portrait dont really need autofocus either. They often will put emphasis on large sensors and socalled portrait lenses - large aperture telephoto lenses for shallow depth of field, allowing to blurr the background, setting the focus on the subject.

- Fashion photographers will most typically either use full frame Canon or Nikon cameras, the image quality focused models like the Nikon D810 or the Canon 5D Mark IV, as well as the 300mm f2.8 and 400mm f2.8 lenses, at about 20m distance from the model, to get the special look fashion photographers want - the whole model and their clothing tack sharp, but the background blurred. But really of course fashion is just a subgenre of portraiture. Still I wanted to mention the special variant typical for this field.

- Studio is often done with DSLRs and zooms, especially since Canon and Nikon have the best flash systems, but really obviously since you have everything under control you can use any type of camera, and studio flashs dont really support Canon and Nikon specific flash features anyway.

- Street/social/spontaneous photography is probably the only type of photography in which a pro would consider a smartphone, simply because smartphones are uber stealthy. This is also the classic realm of Leica M cameras, of course. And the type of photography the aforementioned Ricoh GR, Fuji X100 etc are optimized for. For this type of photography a pro will typically want a 28mm or 35mm prime lens (because zooming is not an option if you have to react fast, plus in low light you gain an extra edge with having a bright prime lens).

- Macro is done with a lot of specialized gear, namely also macro lenses, but also specialized macro flash (there isnt much light to work with for macro lenses), tripod (you need to avoid ANY vibration of the camera, including using mirror lockup on a DSLR and remote triggering), focusing sledge (one focuses in macro by moving the camera), etc.

- Wedding photographers have probably the worst field of photography. Wedding photographers typically have the gear of photo journalists, in order to get the shot even under the worst of circumstance, but also need the knowledge of a studio photographer. They both need spotaneity to catch the unrepeatable moment, as well as preplanning of the shoot and the knowledge how to operate flash, as well as getting creative with special lenses (macro, fisheye, ...), etc. And still, even after all this, they often have to handle unthankful clients.

- Fine art is of course the genre every photographer would love to get in. These are the most drastically high paid people. Also probably the one field of photography in which large format film cameras still rule supreme.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 16, 2017)

If you went to school and also know you need to upgrade your camera, answer your own question (this said in a non mean tone). What do you need it for? What's your budget? What lenses will you use most? Etc. etc.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 16, 2017)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Theses.
> ...


Oh now you are just talking like *Ken Rockwell. *  Everyone knows it is all about the equipment. 

Personally I feel the OP should as for a refund if they are asking such a question.  

Meet the Pro Photographer Who Uses a Simple Point & Shoot

15 Digital Point-and-Shoot Cameras Used By Pro Photographers | PhotoShelter Blog

Great Photographers Who Use Crappy Cameras


I do agree however with this statement. "A professional (someone who's getting paid for his work) uses the gear he/she needs to get the job done."  I am wondering though, haven't we heard this somewhere before?  Like a million times already.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome to TPF. You will get some great advice here once you learn to weed out the bull$h:t a few of the members can't help but sling. I think you'll find the gear you need depends on what level of professionalism you'd like to achieve.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 16, 2017)

Weird question coming with someone who is comfortable with their ability.
Still I will play along.
Since you didn't mention budget I will consider as you have enough for pro equipment on a lean side.
Best is going with Nikon or Canon

Nikon you can get the D610 or D750 both excellent full frame cameras
Lenses Tamron 24-70mm 2.8 VC and 85mm 1.8G if you still have cash then Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 VC

Canon you can get the 6D
Lenses Tamron 24-70mm 2.8 VC and 85mm 1.8 if you still have cash then Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 VC

Yongnuo speedlight and flash triggers.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 16, 2017)

Why are you being held back by your equipment? How is a new camera going to improve your images? 

I know I would rather spend a day in the park with a few clients using the T3i and kit lens rather than dragging around a 5D MarkIII with vertical grip and 200mm lens.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 16, 2017)

All the equipment in the world doesn't make a professional photographers nor does having good photographic skills.  There are literally thousands of amateur/hobbyist that produce fabulous work.  Easily sell-able works.    

In the business of photography you spend about 10% of you time behind the camera.  The other 90% of the time is purely spent on the the business aspect.  Keep in mind that it is not going to be a 9 to 5 business.   You will spend countless hours including nights and weekends getting the business up and running.  Anyone that truly wants to be a professional photographer definitely needs schooling on the business end.  With the business end covered you have the knowledge to make good decisions.   

Frankly if you are asking such a question I have my doubts that you are prepared to start a photography business.  There are far too many people that are happy to blow smoke up your skirt and tell you to go for it.  But then they don't have a vested interest in it.  Most would be a little more hesitant to do so if it was THEIR money that was at risk of being lost.  

About the only thing tougher than a photography business to start these days is a restaurant.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 16, 2017)

If your goals are to "launch" a "photography business", sometime in the future, "... and need to upgrade" your camera.  I think this is a fair/honest/legitimate/good question.  If you think you are ready to be a professional, that type of question speaks to you not being ready to fairly address the needs of your clients in a professional manner. 

So, assuming the former, good question because many people 'waste' a lot of money purchasing equipment which eventually gets dumped in favor of hardware which better/best serves the clients and the photographer.

Types of photography genre tends to dictate camera and sensor size (see above).

Again, assuming that your chosen field of professional photography lends itself to a 35mm type of camera, you have two basic choices in dSLR's: 

1) Full Frame (FF) dSLR; or
2) APS-C (crop sensor) dSLR.

Both have advantages and disadvantages.  In a nutshell, (and being brief to the point of opening up the discussion for a lot of pushback).  Generally, it is easier to go wide with a FF.  Generally, it is easier to go long with an APS-C.  That being said, most pros that I know use FF dSLR's because, in the past there was a significant difference between the build quality, shooting performance and Image Quality (IQ) of FF cameras and lenses when compared to APS-C camera and lenses.  As time and technology marches-on, those distinctions are rapidly becoming less and less. (Many FF enthusiasts will hop up and down talking of paper thin DOF of a FF or the ultra high usable ISO of FF, but unless you are shoot a specialty genre, a la jewerly product or bats in a cave ... those differences are not significant for most pro photographers.)

But, I think you're are really wondering about manufacturers ... what manufacturer crafts the best 'pro' camera?  My experience that the top of the line Canon is pretty much equal to the top of the line Nikon. Presently, Nikon may have an edge in sensor technology, but next year it may be Canon. Sony may have the best all-around sensor out there, but their lens lineup pales in comparison to Nikon and Canon. Et cetera. (I am attempting to address the question without diving into minutia.)  

All in all, I think that there is very little performance difference between Canon/Nikon and very little IQ difference between FF/APS-C.  But I would definitely buy FF lenses regardless of sensor size. That way, I could use the same lens on different sensored bodies.

Again, in a nutshell, I used to be a pro.  What, more expensive equipment did for me, was it made it easier to capture the exceptional image and that was my job.  Again, it was easier with greater consistency, (consistency increases with ease), to capture the image I needed with more expensive equipment than less expensive. 

I think both Canon and Nikon will deliver pretty much the same quality image with the same level of performance.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 16, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Theses.
> 
> And These.


not to mention that professionals only use Canon L glass and Nikon Nanocrystal coated glass.
*LOL*
It's not the camera that makes the professional.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 16, 2017)

chuasam said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Theses.
> ...



You can't forget about Nikon's gold ring!


----------



## chuasam (Jan 16, 2017)

nerwin said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


The more relevant question is:
do Professional Photographers prefer Ramen or Mac&Cheese?


----------



## nerwin (Jan 16, 2017)

chuasam said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Homemade Mac&Cheese for sure!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2017)

MSnowy said:
			
		

> Welcome to TPF. You will get some great advice here once you learn to weed out the bull$h:t a few of the members can't help but sling. I think you'll find the gear you need depends on what level of professionalism you'd like to achieve.



The above summarizes things pretty well. There are a number of good, professionally-oriented cameras in the world. Canon, Nikon, Sony, Pentax are the primary, everyday systems. But the "gear" is not really as important as the knowledge, the working methods, and the business aspects of photography.

If you want to avoid the bull$hi+ slinging, check out Kirk Tuck's blog, The Visual Science Lab, to see how a longtime commercial photographer looks at equipment. And a big hint: lighting gear, and modifiers. Kirk has gone through more camera systems than most anybody. Check out his enthusiasm for modern mirrorless cameras, and modern lighting equipment.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the guy behind the Mamiya Leaf?  About & Contact


----------



## fmw (Jan 16, 2017)

I would bring up my normal comment about experience trumping internet advice but I get attacked pretty vigorously when I do.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 16, 2017)

nerwin said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


of course home made...
eating out and professional photographer (just starting out) does not go together


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:
			
		

> You mean the guy behind the Mamiya Leaf?




Clearly, you fail to grok why the Mamiya Leaf shot was included..

A camera wayyyy above most people's pay grade, by the way. One used, years ago, by a commerical shooter with clients based all across the United States. In business for the better part of three decades.

It's pretty clear you have no clue about the man, or the business, or the reason the shot was included in the blog. *The Visual Science Lab*.  Note the title: it's not *All About Cameras*.

You missed the LIGHTING posts in your 1-minute click-through, and you missed the many articles on how to run a BUSINESS, from *a successful business owner in photography.* But yeah...you saw an actual working professional shooter, who, at ONE time, shot a Mamiya/Leaf.

hah hah hah


----------



## table1349 (Jan 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2017)

You so funny! Did you steal that image, or do you hold copyright to it?


----------



## Ashley_snap18 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank to those of you who gave good information! I stated that I have a rebel t3i, but that's not a professional camera. I also stated that I think I'd like another Canon. I guess my question should have been, if you are a professional outdoor portrait photographer with a business, what kind of camera do you use? Regardless of budget and if I can afford it right now or not, I'd like to know what exactly kinds of cameras professionals use. By kind, I mean brand, type, model, lens, etc. I feel that's a valid question and thank you for those replies that were serious.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2017)

Ashley_snap18 said:


> Thank to those of you who gave good information! I stated that I have a rebel t3i, but that's not a professional camera. I also stated that I think I'd like another Canon. I guess my question should have been, if you are a professional outdoor portrait photographer with a business, what kind of camera do you use? Regardless of budget and if I can afford it right now or not, I'd like to know what exactly kinds of cameras professionals use. By kind, I mean brand, type, model, lens, etc. I feel that's a valid question and thank you for those replies that were serious.


Generally, many in a portrait, wedding, events, etc scenario would use a Canon 5d mark III or a newer variant.  Commonly used with a 24-70/2.8 and 70-200/2.8

For more sport oriented business a Canon 7d mark II. Used with above lenses or even longer 300/2.8, 400 etc dependent upon use.

I use the Nikon equivalent of those cameras.


----------



## Overread (Jan 16, 2017)

Your question is meaningless. 

That's not me trying to be nasty  but more that there isn't going to be an answer. Even if you stick within canon there's the fullframe VS crop sensor debate to be had; whilst most would advise a fullframe there's no reason that a crop sensor camera can't do well.

But if you take the typical angle of fullframe and regardless of budget then you'd be looking at the 1D series of bodies - top of the range and top prices. Down from that you've the 5D range which is the most likely many would choose as a common denominator and being more affordable. The 5DMIII is a top choice. It's also not abnormal to have two or more main camera bodies to let you swap between two commonly used lenses at the same time (although that's more critical in fast moving events and less so in a more relaxed portrait shoot)

As for lenses; no answer. A general line might be high end, wide aperture under 200mm and 50mm or greater. 

That's probably about as close as you can get for a rough answer for an outdoor portrait photographer with no budget limit. 



Thing is you've got zooms and primes; the 24-70mm f2.8 and 70-200mm f2.8 mentioned above could be your two work horses on two fullframe camera bodies. OR you could have some primes in there too. A huge wealth of primes depending on how you like to shoot; 135mm f2; 85mm f1.2 etc.... 



The answers will be all over the place due to the individual desires, budgets, limits, focuses and backgrounds of the various photographers. There is no one professional kit; there is no one single glove that fits all (although the two mentioned zooms would be the most likely choice for an all-comers selection).

If you want answers that relate to you you've got to put your criteria on the table. Show us what kind of photography you do; what you want to do; what the problems are with your current kit that you want to overcome etc...

Heck there's nothing to stop your current camera paired with some high end primes/zooms from doing good quality photography.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 16, 2017)

Whatever you do, avoid Pentax. Or you'll end up like those weird orphan Pentax users with only old lenses and no way to find accessories. I tell you man, those PentaxFans are WEIRD.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2017)

Ashley_snap18 said:


> Thank to those of you who gave good information! I stated that I have a rebel t3i, but that's not a professional camera. I also stated that I think I'd like another Canon. I guess my question should have been, if you are a professional outdoor portrait photographer with a business, what kind of camera do you use? Regardless of budget and if I can afford it right now or not, I'd like to know what exactly kinds of cameras professionals use. By kind, I mean brand, type, model, lens, etc. I feel that's a valid question and thank you for those replies that were serious.



I just did a TPF search on the simple string "professional cameras"...tuned up like 20 pages worth of results of posts here on TPF. Might want to wade through that.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/search/4242888/?q=professional+cameras&o=relevance&c[node]=17

LOADS of information in these threads. it'll likely be faster to go through these inactive threads than to weed through "live" replies to your question.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 16, 2017)

Off TPF Search.  Just one of the multitude of articles. 

Which Pro Camera Do You Really Need to Shoot Like a Pro?


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 16, 2017)

If I were looking at Canon APS-C, the only one I'd seriously consider is the 80d. For full frame, all of the ones currently in production (and probably quite a few out of production) would be more than adequate for static portraits outdoors. The more expensive full frame choices in Canon are often due to features like better autofocus, which isn't as important with portraits. If you're also planning to do sports or weddings, then your needs would change quite a bit. 

For lenses, the 70-200 2.8 would be great and give you plenty of flexibility. I personally drool over the Canon 135/2 for portraits on full frame. 

My favorite place to go for gear reviews is DPreview.  They have excellent buying guides based on price.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 16, 2017)

Forget the dayam camera!  YOU absolutely need a TOP end LENS first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ...and since you didn't know that you might get the $ fro one by suing your photography school for fraud!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 16, 2017)

If you are set on Canon, then the 5d MK III with a 24-70 and a 70-200 f/2.8.  If you want to go Nikon,  D610, D750, D810 and similar lenses will give you a good start.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 17, 2017)

Ashley_snap18 said:


> Thank to those of you who gave good information! I stated that I have a rebel t3i, but that's not a professional camera. I also stated that I think I'd like another Canon. I guess my question should have been, if you are a professional outdoor portrait photographer with a business, what kind of camera do you use? Regardless of budget and if I can afford it right now or not, I'd like to know what exactly kinds of cameras professionals use. By kind, I mean brand, type, model, lens, etc. I feel that's a valid question and thank you for those replies that were serious.


 Professionals use whatever they think produces best results. What exactly that would be ... is of course an issue of debate.

If you actually look at gear professionals use in the field, be prepared to be surprised. You might find really old cameras and/or lenses.

And actual professionals you (rarely) meet on the net test their equipment themselves because they dont trust online tests. They buy the same lens multiple times (to get a good copy) and they return a lot of stuff that gets good reviews.

Nobody can test everything, though.

But especially it is NOT true that the most expensive equipment would be the best equipment. That *can* happen, that *does* happen, but it doesnt necessarily happen. *Many* people are motivated to tell you that, though. See for example Ken Rockwells (1) disclaimer on most of his pages that you should buy through the links he provides. Now Ken Rockwell is a nice guy and tells you he gets money this way. And he doesnt reliably tell you all the time to buy the most expensive stuff. But thats what happening with many other online reviews, too. Thats why everybody tells you the most expensive stuff is best, because their profit depends upon how expensive the stuff is you're buying.

It is also NOT true that sharpness is the only thing thats relevant about lenses. Microcontrast for example is a huge issue as well (2) and no online test ever tests for that. Because, well, in order to make a lens expensive, you have to put a lot of glas into it. And guess what, the more glas in a lens, while sharpness, chromatic aberations etc improve, other qualities get lower - colors, microcontrast, etc. There was even a funny article from Rockwell once in which he complained that film gets better colors - making the same picture taken looking a lot more bland. But he used an "old", simple lens for the film examples, while he used "modern" lenses for the digital ones, so I'm not really sure this test actually proves that film would be better than digital with colors.

Same goes with cameras and Megapixels. The more Megapixels, the smaller is the individual pixel. Thats why old low Pixel count cameras like the Canon 5D and Nikon D700 are still very popular among people - they love the colors they get from these cameras.


(1) Yes Ken Rockwell is a questionable source, but he has many qualities that other sites are missing, like high resolution example images and he is one of the few sources on old lenses, and the shortcomings of his reviews are due to his own character, not because he gets paid by anyone.

(2) But please dont think that Zeiss is the only company that has lenses with good microcontrast, or that all Zeiss lenses have good microcontrast.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 17, 2017)

Ashley_snap18 said:


> Thank to those of you who gave good information! I stated that I have a rebel t3i, but that's not a professional camera. I also stated that I think I'd like another Canon. I guess my question should have been, if you are a professional outdoor portrait photographer with a business, what kind of camera do you use? Regardless of budget and if I can afford it right now or not, I'd like to know what exactly kinds of cameras professionals use. By kind, I mean brand, type, model, lens, etc. I feel that's a valid question and thank you for those replies that were serious.



Greetings Ashley.

Ok, couple of quick caveats.  I'm not a professional photographer, just a dedicated amateur.  I also don't shoot a lot of portraits, well not of people at any rate.  

However if I were looking to open a business dedicated to the type of photgraphy you describe, I'd buy the same camera I currently own:

Nikon D600.  As far as capabilities vrs cost, I think it's the best deal you can find in a full frame.  

I don't shoot Canon myself, but if I were to go Canon I'd probably look at a 6d to start with.


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 17, 2017)

Ashley_snap18 said:


> Thank to those of you who gave good information! I stated that I have a rebel t3i, but that's not a professional camera. I also stated that I think I'd like another Canon. I guess my question should have been, if you are a professional outdoor portrait photographer with a business, what kind of camera do you use? Regardless of budget and if I can afford it right now or not, I'd like to know what exactly kinds of cameras professionals use. By kind, I mean brand, type, model, lens, etc. I feel that's a valid question and thank you for those replies that were serious.



I thought long time if I should answer because I didn't know if it was a serious question. Still I would have many answers to questions which you didn't ask (should I start own business when I don't know which camera I will use?!? etc.).

But lets stick to the question you asked.

There is a magazine I like a lot, "Amateur Photographer" and normally at the end of the magazine they always show a Professional and the List of cameras he/she owned. It is interesting to see. Some stick to their brand, some change format, some experiment a lot.

I think what makes somebody a good (!!!) professional is somebody who loves what he does. He loves his camera, but more he loves his profession, the act, the hobby, the hunting, the composition and the creative output.

What I want to say is: you need the medium which can express what you want to express.

For some artists/professionals this is a black box with a hole in it and a photosensitive paper. For others it is an Iphone with which they are creating fine art portraits. I have  seen many really impressive portraits and not all of them were shot with an high end body.

As shortly I read a book about a full-time street photographer who uses analog camera/film.

Find out what your style is, what you want to express and then search for a tool which is not standing you in the way...

That is my serious tip!

PS: Another thing is: Bodies can change a lot. If you buy good glass, normally that should last a lot longer and is in most times a lot more important...


----------



## ronlane (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow 4 pages already. (From a Canon guy) What is it about the Canon system that is making you lean that way? If you have a T3i and a kit lens, research and test out the other systems. It's all about feel and the menu system that makes you the most comfortable at this point. (with what you currently have, you aren't locked into one system over another).


----------



## greybeard (Jan 17, 2017)

From the professional photographers I have known most of them had a huge assortment of cameras and lenses of differing brands.  Others just have one camera with a "normal" lens.  The guy that shot my wedding used a Mamiya 6x7 with a 90mm "normal" lens and a single "potato masher" flash.  Those pictures are great by any standard.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 17, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Ashley_snap18 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank to those of you who gave good information! I stated that I have a rebel t3i, but that's not a professional camera. I also stated that I think I'd like another Canon. I guess my question should have been, if you are a professional outdoor portrait photographer with a business, what kind of camera do you use? Regardless of budget and if I can afford it right now or not, I'd like to know what exactly kinds of cameras professionals use. By kind, I mean brand, type, model, lens, etc. I feel that's a valid question and thank you for those replies that were serious.
> ...


Actually I see more Canon 6D then 5D III from Canon pro users in events.
Its so much cheaper, has a better sensor and the AF system is good enough for them.
24-70mm 2.8 and 70-200mm 2.8 is a favorite but I also see lots of Canon users use the 24-105mm F4 L glass instead of the 24-70mm 2.8


----------



## Ashley_snap18 (Jan 18, 2017)

Didereaux said:


> Forget the dayam camera!  YOU absolutely need a TOP end LENS first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ...and since you didn't know that you might get the $ fro one by suing your photography school for fraud!


 I did know that, thank you! I never said I didn't know that. I still feel I need a camera upgrade as well as a lens upgrade, obviously.


----------



## Ashley_snap18 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks to those of you who have suggestions/info/opinions!


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 18, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Whatever you do, avoid Pentax. Or you'll end up like those weird orphan Pentax users with only old lenses and no way to find accessories. I tell you man, those PentaxFans are WEIRD.



I've hardly ever had had any difficulty finding accessories for my Pentax system. Most of those accessories I've not tracked down don't have equivalents currently (or ever) made by Nikon or Canon either. The only accessories I know of available for other systems & not Pentax are a TTL compatible radio trigger (apparently a 3rd party one coming soon for Pentax) & something like this : Neewer Multifunctional Electronic Auto Focus Macro and: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo for controlling aperture on reversed lenses. Both are no more than nice to have IMO.

I do shoot with old lenses, but not exclusively so. Four of my Pentax lenses are current models and 2 more are nearly current (the very latest versions of these have had weather sealing added). Most photographers use less than 5 lenses in their entire kit so my 'weird' collection of legacy glass is not from lack of lenses.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 20, 2017)

I haven't read the other posts in this thread yet, so someone may have already said what I'm going to say.

Since you do portraits, you have the freedom and control to take your time and groom the details of your photos in most cases. You will rarely need a high burst rate, or a super high dynamic range censor with the highest ISO range, or a lot of auto focus points (honestly you don't even need auto-focus in many cases for portraits). You don't need 30 megapixels, you don't need the biggest LCD screen with touch, or WIFI and GPS, and you don't need a camera with a full frame censor. You also wont be changing your camera settings frequently during a shoot, so quickly being able to access and change camera settings is even a luxury that a portrait photographer can live without. To be a good photographer, you need to think about the best lighting, the best editing, the best posing and styling, you need to understand colors and compositional harmony. You basically need to know how to make someone look good and how to create a pleasing image, both of which have nothing to do with the features of the latest and greatest professional cameras that supposedly make everything else obsolete. To be a successful professional photographer, you need to be successful at marketing, taking care of your customers, and be a responsible business owner. None of that has to do with what camera you use either.

The only time that it really matters is when you simply want a nice camera, or if a particular job requires a certain resolution of image. Chances are you wont be doing any billboard campaigns right away though, so you wont need a camera capable of that kind of job until that day comes. In the meantime, your Rebel is easily capable of creating beautiful portraits if the photographer using it is knowledgeable about doing so, and you will be a successful professional if you can focus on marketing and running a business and not get distracted by questions like "what camera makes me professional".

I've been shooting now for 8 years. I shoot with an old 12 megapixel Canon 5D Classic (Mark I) that I bought used and a fairly cheap Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 lens that I also bought used. I too do outdoor/natural light portraits and occasionally studio portraits. This is a camera that sells now for around $400 and is considered outdated and obsolete by many professionals and hobbyists and a lens that costs only about $300 used, but I have had no problems getting jobs and keeping clients, having my images published in many publications including the Wall Street Journal, and have won multiple awards, all with this old camera of mine. The point I'm making is not to get stuck in the mindset that you need the newest most updated camera to be better or to be professional when you already have a perfectly capable Rebel, because that is a cycle that will never end as new technology comes out and is only a distraction from creating good photos and running a successful business.


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 21, 2017)

Obama's official portrait was taken with a Canon 5D Mark II. Trump's with a Canon 1Ds Mark III, which is even older - DIY Photography

 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 21, 2017)

Ashley_snap18 said:


> I'm new and wasn't sure exactly what forum I should post this in. I've gone to school for photography and I have a Canon EOS Rebel T3i Digital SLR Camera and a 18-55mm lens. I am trying to launch my own photography business and need to upgrade my camera. I mostly do outdoor portraits of people. What kind of camera would I use for a professional business? I feel confident in my skills, but would like advice as to what kind of camera and lens professional photographers use. I'm thinking I want a Canon. Any suggestions/feedback would be very helpful! Thanks in advance!




My current tipp for absolute best value for money in the market for outdoor portraits and portraits in general would be a used Nikon D600 (~800 including battery grip) plus a 105E f/1.4 (~2000). This lens is exceptional by any standard over all systems and the camera is currently priced at next to nothing. Skin tones, ISO performance etc. are state of the art still far far beyond the price point. 

If you are ready to invest significantly more NOW I would still stay on the Nikon side and get a D810. 

BUT: This camera is soon to be replaced by a D850 or D900 and will lose a lot of monetary value very fast. She is a tad better than the D600 but only slightly so. She is sure not worth an extra 2000 no no. Not at all. But as soon as the D850/D900 comes out you will get the D810 as good as new for very little money OR you invest in the new offering which will feature better color consistency, better resolution, better ISO performace and better AF-System.

If you budget is over the top and you are shooting a lot in near darkness the Nikon D5 is your choice, but she is 6500 without a lens.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 24, 2017)

petrochemist said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you do, avoid Pentax. Or you'll end up like those weird orphan Pentax users with only old lenses and no way to find accessories. I tell you man, those PentaxFans are WEIRD.
> ...


Yeah but why choose a niche product when you can get for more support and choices going with the bigger brands?
Most stores no longer carry Pentax/Ricoh and you'll just get blank looks from staff if you ask for help there.
Pentax also doesn't have a super fast AF telephoto like Canon's 85mm f/1.2 or Nikon's 105mm f/1.4


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah but why choose a niche product when you can get for more support and choices going with the bigger brands?
Most stores no longer carry Pentax/Ricoh and you'll just get blank looks from staff if you ask for help there.
Pentax also doesn't have a super fast AF telephoto like Canon's 85mm f/1.2 or Nikon's 105mm f/1.4[/QUOTE]

I chose a 'niche' product because it gives better value for money, worked with my existing lenses, & has ergonomics that suit me better than the bigger brands. It also supports image stabilization on all my lenses, even the one from 1930!

Whenever I've  visited camera shops with experienced knowledgeable staff they've been well aware of Pentax, the last one even pulled out a ME super he used to use. There are some camera shops where the staff know less about photography than I did when I got my first SLR. Going to them for help is quite pointless!

Checking the price of the Canon 85/1.2 I see it costs considerably more than my 2 most expensive lenses combined. I wouldn't be likely to be in the market for such a lens even if it was reasonably affordable, even the 105 is generally too short for when I want a telephoto.

Pentax might not suit everybody - indeed I've yet to find a camera from any manufacturer that does or even one that covers all my requirements - so your initial comment implying avoid them at all cost is quite misplaced. It strikes me as more of a personal grudge.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2017)

An interesting book I read many years ago was this one: Shooting Your Way to a Million: Richard Sharabura: 9780919099005: Amazon.com: Books

This book has a basic professional commercial shooter's equipment list that is surprisingly spartan! Even the lighting equipment needed is not "outrageous". Today, with 24- and 36- and 42-MP 35mm-type AF d-SLRs and mirrorless, there's really NOT much pressing need for any medium-format gear these days, but there still is a need for the ability to modify light. 

Lighting and grip equipment seems to be something the OP is overlooking...light quality,light direction, light control, and the understanding of HOW to light, that's so much more important than the brand or model of camera. And ability to post-process images...that's right up there with the whole _light and lighting _issue.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2017)

Derrel said:


> An interesting book I read many years ago was this one: Shooting Your Way to a Million: Richard Sharabura: 9780919099005: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Lighting and grip equipment seems to be something the OP is overlooking...light quality,light direction, light control, and the understanding of HOW to light, that's so much more important than the brand or model of camera. And ability to post-process images...that's right up there with the whole _light and lighting _issue.



What he wrote ^^^^^^^^

You can take a so-so camera and take great pictures with good lighting and post processing.


----------

